# Leaking Duck



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

I could sure use some expert advice. I mounted a gorgeous drake gr. scaup last weekend and noticed today the feathers on his face at the point where you attach to the artificial bill are soaking wet looking from oil. I have mounted ducks for several years now and never had this happen before. Anyone else seen this? Did I not get the borax into the skin well enough? Is it fixable? I put alot of time into this one and hate to lose it so, any tips on what I could do to reverse or lessen the damage would be great.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Out of control glue?? Not sure what it could be. That is one of the few areas on waterfowl without fat to remove.


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

No, it's definitely oil coming from the skin - really slick and and has that oily smell that waterfowl have. Like you mentioned, not usually much fat there so I really didn't scrape or wheel it out in that area. It seems to continue to "seep" into more feathers going away from the bill and towards the cheek as time goes on the last couple days -- hope it stops soon.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Did you wash it in Hot water and dawn, you can then take a stiff bristled parts cleaning brush and on the skin side with dawn dish soap covering the skin and fat, just start to gently brush the dawn dish soap around. You will see the fat start to come off. It all has to be out of the skin everywhere, or it will do what has happened to you. In the body is not as noticeable, because of the down feathers. But some day it will, smell, and get bugs. I would not be afraid to take it apart and redo the mount, after you cleaned the skin of all fat.
rw


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, I did wash in warm water with dish soap--twice; but did not scrape - I think this may be the problem. I have done other waterfowl (mostly puddlers) and not seen this before. Perhaps this late season bay duck has more fat in the face area and needed more attention. Thanks for the reply. I've got a bufflehead to do yet and will definitely clean the head more thoroughly like the other areas of the body.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

I know it would take you some time to redo, but I have rehydrated skins and removed them from the body it's mounted on. Then remounted it, I still have a bird today that I used as my first test myself, and it was mounted 4 years ago, and it is still perfect.

If your duck is going down hill with the grease, then you have nothing to lose, and much to gain.

As far as water temperature, use as hot of water that you can stand while washing and rinsing ducks. It will not hurt the skin, if I am not going to mount the bird right away, I will skin them out and flesh them, but after my final rinse, I will completely soak, cover them in dawn dish soap again, put it in a zip lock bag and refreeze it. 

It takes up less room in the freezer, and then when you go to mount it, just rinse it clean using hot water, do a final check on your fleshing job, then tumble or blow dry to fluff the feathers a bit, then mount it and finish blow drying it.
again, just my opinion what works for me.
rw


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

4 years?!?! Wow! I may try hydrating the facial area and then peeling it back. You're right about skinning, fleshing, and then refreezing them - I do it alot when I'm pressed for time and freezer space. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Welcome Randy!

Your input will be greatly appreciated here.

Eric Davis


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ebowhunter said:


> Welcome Randy!
> 
> Your input will be greatly appreciated here.
> 
> Eric Davis


Thanks Eric, I will try and come by often, and see what is happening. See you soon at Six Lakes.
rw


----------

